
Major medical records vendor warns it will stop working with Google Cloud - RachelF
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/17/epic-systems-warns-customers-it-will-stop-supporting-google-cloud.html
======
gallego2007
Surprised there aren't more comments on this here on HN as there's some
interesting points raised on Twitter since this news broke. For example,
[https://twitter.com/zseisen/status/1218358404743299072](https://twitter.com/zseisen/status/1218358404743299072)
&
[https://twitter.com/chrissyfarr/status/1218263532489207809](https://twitter.com/chrissyfarr/status/1218263532489207809)

